# Suitable places in Western Australia for living and working on 489 Visa



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

Hi all:

Could u pls guide me for which areas should I choose for working and living as Electrical engineer in Western Australia on 489 visa? I have been searching through job sites and internet, but not satisfied. 

looking forward to ur kind help.


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

ils2_fly said:


> Hi all:
> 
> Could u pls guide me for which areas should I choose for working and living as Electrical engineer in Western Australia on 489 visa? I have been searching through job sites and internet, but not satisfied.
> 
> looking forward to ur kind help.



why not 190 NSW/WA/SA ?


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

thewall said:


> why not 190 NSW/WA/SA ?


To thewall: I think there will be more competition for 190 than 489. Though my IELTS score supports WA and NSW, WA is better, I assume.

Thanks.


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

ils2_fly said:


> To thewall: I think there will be more competition for 190 than 489. Though my IELTS score supports WA and NSW, WA is better, I assume.
> 
> Thanks.


489 for WA/NSW could be similar, with WA sightly better for FIFO Jobs.

But 190, NSW no comparison.

I still dont see the point to think WA190 is better than NSW190, Sydney is way ahead than Perth.

Only reason I can think of is u r short of 10 points from minimum? If not go for NSW 190


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

thewall said:


> 489 for WA/NSW could be similar, with WA sightly better for FIFO Jobs.
> 
> But 190, NSW no comparison.
> 
> ...


To thewall: yes u r right that I 'm short for minimum pass mark and that's why looking for 489.

Would appreciate if you help me for my queries.

thanks


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

ils2_fly said:


> To thewall: yes u r right that I 'm short for minimum pass mark and that's why looking for 489.
> 
> Would appreciate if you help me for my queries.
> 
> thanks



489 FS wud be better- if u have Family Sponsor, (it includes Perth).

489 SS, u can look for FIFO Jobs to Pilbera
Or go for 489 SS in SA (includes Adelaide)

Goodluck


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

thewall said:


> 489 FS wud be better- if u have Family Sponsor, (it includes Perth).
> 
> 489 SS, u can look for FIFO Jobs to Pilbera
> Or go for 489 SS in SA (includes Adelaide)
> ...


I firmly believe that someone will help me further......


----------



## little kangaroo (Jun 21, 2012)

ils2_fly said:


> I firmly believe that someone will help me further......


Well i am also planning to move on visa 489 to regional perth. As far as my research is concerned, i think that away from perth you can choose MANDURAH, BURNBURRY. And if you want to live as near as possible to perth then a place called DARLING DOWNS near ARMADALE, is a good choice.

Rest of the regional areas are either too far away from main city and lot lesser under developed as compared to the ares mentioned above.

I suggest you scan the regional areas of perth through GOOGLE EARTH so that you can get a fair idea about the geographical aspect as well as its distance from major places in perth. it will give you very good idea and you will be able to make up your mind better.

keep searching.......

regards.


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

little kangaroo said:


> Well i am also planning to move on visa 489 to regional perth. As far as my research is concerned, i think that away from perth you can choose MANDURAH, BURNBURRY. And if you want to live as near as possible to perth then a place called DARLING DOWNS near ARMADALE, is a good choice.
> 
> Rest of the regional areas are either too far away from main city and lot lesser under developed as compared to the ares mentioned above.
> 
> ...


Thanks little kangaroo for your information. This info will help others too who are trying for the same visa.


----------



## Thothocota (Aug 23, 2012)

well this Darling Down information was good. Didn`t know about this option.

Anyone knows what if i take a FIFO job? This visa says I have to live AND work in regional WA, but nearly every fifo job leaves from Perth airport and at odd times. Would be very hard to live in Bunbury and drive all the way to the airport (and park there for weeks) at 4am to get a flight to Pilbara. specially if i`m living most of the time at the mine site.

And what happens if i live in Darling downs and work as a regional officer for woolies visiting different stores including CBD ? And if I work for woolies and I am designated to work at a CBD store after some time in a regional area?

Im ok with the living requirement, but the work requirement is too shady and hard to comply. In my case, 90% of the jobs in regional areas are FIFO.


----------



## little kangaroo (Jun 21, 2012)

Hi,
Yes dear i have to dig deep into GOOGLE EARTH to look minutely about the regional areas and compare them with the pincodes given for REGIONAL AREA. :ranger:

YOU can take any FIFO job BECAUSE all the mining areas falls under REGIONAL AREA and there is no restriction that you can not fly out from PERTH AIRPORT because it falls under METROPOLITAN AREA

AS LONG AS YOUR JOB IS REGISTERED WITH A COMPANY WITH ITS OFFICE IN A REGIONAL AREA, THAT COMPANY CAN SEND YOU ANY WHERE FOR ITS WORK BUT AT THE END OF THE DAY YOU MUST RETURN TO YOUR OFFICE IN REGIONAL AREA.:ranger:


REGARDS

Little Kangaroo









Thothocota said:


> well this Darling Down information was good. Didn`t
> know about this option.
> 
> Anyone knows what if i take a FIFO job? This visa says I have to live AND work in regional WA, but nearly every fifo job leaves from Perth airport and at odd times. Would be very hard to live in Bunbury and drive all the way to the airport (and park there for weeks) at 4am to get a flight to Pilbara. specially if i`m living most of the time at the mine site.
> ...


----------

